# Our first coop build



## ldkgates (Apr 19, 2017)

My 16 year old daughter and I built this coop from pictures and YouTube videos. Neither of us had previous building experience. The coop is not perfect but it will not fall down. We still have to add sand to the run, but we moved the chicks in because they needed out of the brooder.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of chickens!!!Your coop looks nice and sturdy.Good job!!!What kind of chickens are you planning on getting?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good job!!! Congrats on your new hobby!


----------



## ldkgates (Apr 19, 2017)

We currently have 9 Blue laced red Wyandotte and 3 Bielefelders. Not all will stay in this coop. A bigger one is under construction by my husband.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I like your coop, particularly the roof.


----------

